# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  аваст

## АНДРЕЙ 822

как отключить сообщения сканера доступа

----------


## Stesov

На значок аваста в трее правой -> настройка сканера доступа -> настроить -> расширенный -> скрытый (Ответ скорее всего - да)
И так для всех сканеров

Сообщения о загрузке обновлений отключаются в настройках программы во вкладке подтверждения

----------

